# Fluval stratum turns white?



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Anybody know why my fluval stratum in my tanks turn whitish after water changes??


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You may want to provide some details of how you prepare your water for water changes. 

Do you use plain tap water? Do you treat with any de-chlorinator chemical? Do you add anything else to your water? What is the temperature of your replacement water?
--
Paul


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

plain tap water aged with airstone, half dosage 1-2ml de-chlorinator, i dont add anything immediately if i do its on the day after (plant ferts), room temp maybe slightly less.


----------



## NonameNoMoney (Jun 23, 2021)

djtbster said:


> plain tap water aged with airstone, half dosage 1-2ml de-chlorinator, i dont add anything immediately if i do its on the day after (plant ferts), room temp maybe slightly less.


did you ever figure it out bc im having the same issue


----------

